

Does Depression Go Away on Its Own? - techdog
http://bigthink.com/devil-in-the-data/does-depression-go-away-on-its-own

======
rman666
No it takes a life of its own. Get help if you need it.

~~~
ggchappell
> Get help if you need it.

Certainly. But you might want to read the article. The study cited looked at
250 people in the Netherlands with recurrent episodes of Major Depression. It
found that after two years about 80% of them had gone 3 months without an
episode. And this was -- approximately -- true regardless of whether they had
been treated or not.

(Yes, the world is full of people who tell those suffering from depression,
"Just get over it," so it's easy to overreact to a title like the one on this
article. OTOH, the article is _not_ saying, "Just get over it.")

